# Dell Inspiron 15 3000



## debjerry (Jan 14, 2004)

I would like to turn the touch pad off, but can not figure out how. Does anybody have any sugesstions?

Dell Inspiron 15 3000 with 8.1 op


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

If you are using a USB mouse, go to mouse properties in the control panel, select the mouse heading, there should be a check box labeled disable touchpad if external mouse detected.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

If the previous method does not work, On most Dells, the quickest way is to hold down the Fn key and press F3.

I had some problems with either method, and finally went for a cruder way of having a piece of cardboard, hinged with cellotape, over the darn thing.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have been tempted to use the Hammer Method before but that is definitely counter-productive


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

LOL. Guaranteed to work though! Thought?? Would you call that a hardware application???


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah, real HARD application. I had an Asus laptop for about 3 days that I wanted to use my 3 pound sledge on. Came with win 8, when I did the 8.1 update it failed miserably and could not ever boot it again. Got my money back and bought a Dell with 8.1 already on it. Will never buy another Asus laptop.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

As Dave indicated in post # 3 most laptops now (last seven years or so) have a switch just above the touchpad and/or a Function key combination to toggle the touchpad off/on.


----------



## debjerry (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks guys I will try them and let you know.


----------

